# dark, dramatic cat eye :)



## mistella (Sep 10, 2009)

........


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh wow... You are so gorgeous.  Your makeup looks awesome.


----------



## Tahti (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh my god, You are so amazingly GORGEOUS ;O I want you to do my makeup and make me look as hot as you, you look so perfect and glamourous!
Everything about this look is flawless, you've got amazing talent... Would you do a tutorial...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(if you can't tell, I love this FOTD... lol...)


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Sep 11, 2009)

Gorgeous makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it's really not fair for anyone to be this pretty.


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 11, 2009)

I love your FOTD's, you're amazingly talented, gorgeous, and you take great pictures


----------



## kariii (Sep 11, 2009)

wow, I think I have a girl crush.


----------



## milamonster (Sep 11, 2009)

gorgeous as always! i love how ur eyes r so contoured!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 11, 2009)

That is STUNNING!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 11, 2009)

wow. you're so beautiful. Love the makeup too.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_wow, I think I have a girl crush._

 

I agree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 11, 2009)

you are gorgeous!! You look amazing!


----------



## mistella (Sep 11, 2009)

aw thank you everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Oh my god, You are so amazingly GORGEOUS ;O I want you to do my makeup and make me look as hot as you, you look so perfect and glamourous!
Everything about this look is flawless, you've got amazing talent... Would you do a tutorial...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(if you can't tell, I love this FOTD... lol...)_

 
thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive never made a tutorial before and this look might take forever to do a tutorial for but ive been thinking of making one soon for cheeks/contouring


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 11, 2009)

and make some tutorial


----------



## tigerkutiie (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_aw thank you everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!




thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive never made a tutorial before and this look might take forever to do a tutorial for but ive been thinking of making one soon for cheeks/contouring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i would be so happy if you did. btw, your makeup is flawless!! i really love it! i hope to see more from you. :]


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 11, 2009)

I loveee it! I esp. love how you do your blush that would be fabulous if you made a tutorial on how you do that


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Sep 11, 2009)

You look fabulous, and this look is awesome!


----------



## swedishlina (Sep 11, 2009)

This is absolutely beautiful. Would really love the tutorial for this look as well. It is just perfect and I would really love to do this look. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Sep 11, 2009)

wow you are gorgeous! this is a hot look!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 11, 2009)

flawless as always! love the cheeks.


----------



## moonlit (Sep 11, 2009)

I am so happy to see your fotd!!! Your makeup is flawless and you look like you just stepped out of vogue magazine.. PLEASE do a tut for specktra girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to do makeup like you do.. ps : the lip colour is gorgeous


----------



## Alize (Sep 11, 2009)

wow, verrrrry sexy


----------



## User67 (Sep 11, 2009)

Smokin'


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 11, 2009)

beautiful.


----------



## User38 (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome makeup!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 11, 2009)

i love your looks... this one is so damn stunning!! i too would love if you made a tutorial


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 11, 2009)

Smoking hot!! You need to do a tut, your skin is flawless!!!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Sep 11, 2009)

your makeup looks fab


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 11, 2009)

Always so pretty!


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow ur look sooo sexy and pretty ur makeup is banging!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 11, 2009)

Just when I think you can't be any more beautiful...you always manage to look even more so!! Love this look!


----------



## nunu (Sep 11, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Sumshine88 (Sep 11, 2009)

your really really RIDICULOUSLY GOOD LOOKING! I love this so much!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 11, 2009)

ok super model! this is gorgeous!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 11, 2009)

You're so stunning!! Definitely should do a tutorial.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Sep 11, 2009)

Flawless!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 11, 2009)

Beautiful as always!!  I would love to see a tut on the contouring and blush...


----------



## shabdebaz (Sep 12, 2009)

You are absolutely stunning.


----------



## bustaboo (Sep 12, 2009)

omg amazing! love love love your lips + colour


----------



## Fataliya (Sep 12, 2009)

Holy shit. Absolutely gorgeous! You look....like a model!!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Sep 12, 2009)

you are pretty as hell... stunning!! 
the make up doesnt look less then perfect.


----------



## rbella (Sep 13, 2009)

you are perfection.  for real!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

your blending is perfect.


----------



## MamaLaura (Sep 13, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## versace (Sep 13, 2009)

i love this look!


----------



## fintia (Sep 13, 2009)

make up looks great!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 13, 2009)

You are sssooooooo effin' HOT!!! I'm totally straight but I know a hot chick when I see one.


----------



## makeupaficionad (Sep 13, 2009)

wow you are beautiful!! great job


----------



## ecberger (Sep 13, 2009)

youre tooo pretty x


----------



## dnarcidy (Sep 14, 2009)

Perfection.  Period.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 14, 2009)

wow this look is hot


----------



## Laurie (Sep 14, 2009)

God! You're sexy. Add me to the list of girl crushes!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Sep 15, 2009)

You are so dang hot.


----------



## Princesslisax3 (Sep 29, 2009)

goregouss! love your eyes too.


----------



## macnoob85 (Sep 30, 2009)

you are like literally the most gorgeous girl I've ever seen; no exaggeration.


----------



## a_star (Oct 13, 2009)

Everything look you do is PERFECT no joke.


----------



## Tinker01 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow best makeup i seen yet =)


----------



## TellyB (Oct 14, 2009)

I love this look. I really like looks that are simple but dramatic. You are smokin' hot!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 15, 2009)

you are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 15, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow...what a stunner you are! Great makeup, great hair....You're just lovely!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Mar 11, 2010)

OK, I know you are a MA, but have you ever modeled, or do you now? B/C you are seriously one of the most beautiful girls I have ever seen. I love your look, and your makeup is amazing, but you are naturally gorgeous.


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 11, 2010)

uuhmmmmm.....HELLOOO!!!!!
thats all i need to say.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 11, 2010)

You are absolutely stunning and this make-up is gorgeous!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 11, 2010)

will you be my girlfriend?

you're gorgeous! the makeup is stunning


----------



## GuessGrrL9 (Mar 11, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 11, 2010)

i love this, totally hot.


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 11, 2010)

this is soooo sexy! i love your eyebrows.. are they makeup or tattoos?


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, this is amazing! Definitely dramatic


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Mar 12, 2010)

love the look...


----------



## honey-gurl (Mar 12, 2010)

Love this look you are too gorgeous!


----------



## mackittyx3 (Mar 12, 2010)

your skin is so gorgeous, i love the look!
you blend really well, & that lippie is just perfect <3


----------



## Ario2323 (Mar 12, 2010)

I see that this is an old thread but WOW you are so beautiful and flawless!!!!!!!! This is one of the best FOTD I have ever seen!!! Add me to the list of the girls that have a crush on you!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 12, 2010)

Love it!!!


----------



## nettiepoo (Mar 12, 2010)

GORGEOUS! Please do a tut for this look. Love your makeup


----------



## chanelchic (Mar 13, 2010)

a tutorial would be a great idea, you look amazing!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

You're gorgeous and your makeup is amazing!!


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 15, 2010)

*Gorgepouss! the foundation looks spot on. is it really good? i might look into that. Blush & Lippy match HELLAAAAA WELL.**



*


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Mar 20, 2010)

*jaw drops* GORGEOUS!


----------



## mistella (Apr 2, 2010)

thank youuu!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_this is soooo sexy! i love your eyebrows.. are they makeup or tattoos?_

 
i use nars pencil and a gray shade for brows


----------



## mistella (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beezyfree* 

 
_*Gorgepouss! the foundation looks spot on. is it really good? i might look into that. Blush & Lippy match HELLAAAAA WELL.**



*_

 
thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i still like the foundation, its a really good one, especially for the price (i think $7??). i usually mix it in with my other foundations


----------



## somethingsweet (Apr 2, 2010)

That look is so hot!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 2, 2010)

incredibly sexy. im in love.


----------



## queen_kitty (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, as everybody has been saying you are so incredibly gorgeous!  Stunning make-up too!


----------



## lipglossmafia (Apr 11, 2011)

i think im gay now.  you need to be in magazines


----------



## brittyslaugh (Apr 11, 2011)

super sultry!! you're GORGEOUS


----------



## StandingRoom (Apr 11, 2011)

You are so gorgeous, and your makeup looks wonderful!


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful makeup!  You seriously are gorgeous!  I'm jealous.  Haha.


----------

